# Is Cyprus usually Humid



## jlo (Aug 28, 2009)

Hi all 

Can someone tell me if Cyprus usually gets humid? I was in Limassol and found the humidity to be extreme and wonder if there are places in Cyprus that aren't as bad. I know the mountains are fresher, but was really looking for somwhere to live around Limassol? and what about Nicosia?

Any replies would be appreciated


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

jlo said:


> Hi all
> 
> Can someone tell me if Cyprus usually gets humid? I was in Limassol and found the humidity to be extreme and wonder if there are places in Cyprus that aren't as bad. I know the mountains are fresher, but was really looking for somwhere to live around Limassol? and what about Nicosia?
> 
> Any replies would be appreciated


I have answered your question in the lounge.


----------

